# UG Service Entrance



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2007)

Just curious. What do Y'all do for the stubdown for the POCO on UG Services? Anybody using sched 80 PVC or Rigid?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Schedule 80 is what I use. RMC on the rare occasion where the U/G riser piece might get hit by a car. Schedule 80 is what I use 99.99% of the time. The inspector likes it too when we glue it in with the 'schedule 80' markings front and center so it's easy for him to check.


----------



## rod213 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hillbilly said:


> Just curious. What do Y'all do for the stubdown for the POCO on UG Services? Anybody using sched 80 PVC or Rigid?


 
We normally just use the 3" grey pvc. Not really sure on the schedule size to be honest..... thickwalled stuff though. I always thought it was 40 but it's possible to be 80.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

rod213 said:


> We normally just use the 3" grey pvc. Not really sure on the schedule size to be honest..... thickwalled stuff though. I always thought it was 40 but it's possible to be 80.


Do you happen to know what year NEC you're on? Reason I ask is because I believe it was in the '02 that they clarified that schedule 80 is the only nonmetallic conduit rated for protection against physical damage. If that conduit rises out of the ground at ground level, it's subject to physical damage in most opinions. I still see the odd new underground riser pipe in schedule 40. I guess they slipped through the cracks. It was common up until just the last few years to use schedule 40. Nowadays, there's not much getting around using a little piece of schedule 80 if you want PVC coming out of the ground.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2007)

Sched 80 is what we've been doing. Never thought of the marking deal MD,but not a bad idea.


----------



## rod213 (Mar 16, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Do you happen to know what year NEC you're on? Reason I ask is because I believe it was in the '02 that they clarified that schedule 80 is the only nonmetallic conduit rated for protection against physical damage. If that conduit rises out of the ground at ground level, it's subject to physical damage in most opinions. I still see the odd new underground riser pipe in schedule 40. I guess they slipped through the cracks. It was common up until just the last few years to use schedule 40. Nowadays, there's not much getting around using a little piece of schedule 80 if you want PVC coming out of the ground.


 
No I am unsure what my local area is using right now.

So, that's something new I've learned. Now, is it just the part comming out of the ground? Could you still use 40 underground?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

rod213 said:


> Now, is it just the part comming out of the ground? Could you still use 40 underground?


Uh-huh. Basically, you'd normally use it from the terminal adaptor on the meter can down to the coupling on the sweep in the trench. You normally get two services out of a stick of schedule 80. Schedule 40 the rest of the way, because it's protected by a few feet of earth.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2007)

Another question. We've been using a Mineralac(sp) hanger or strap to secure the stubdown. 

Anybody have any better ideas?


----------



## rod213 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hillbilly said:


> Another question. We've been using a Mineralac(sp) hanger or strap to secure the stubdown.
> 
> Anybody have any better ideas?


 
Sometimes if it's further away from the pole or building, we'll put up some unistrut and unistrut strap it. Or if the pipe is out further than what 1 1 5/8 piece of strut will reach, but it's not far enough away to stack more strut on it, we'll build it out with fender washers and put a mineralac strap on it with a spring nut in the strut. LOOOVVe the spring nuts.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hillbilly said:


> Another question. We've been using a Mineralac(sp) hanger or strap to secure the stubdown.
> 
> Anybody have any better ideas?


I go back and fourth. Sometimes the hanger, and sometimes the thin strut and a strut clamp.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2007)

We've never tried the unistrut deal. But,as the POCO is pretty bad to bend the Mineralac hanger and make the stubdown crooked,that strut idea sounds like it might be tougher for them to screw up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hillbilly said:


> We've never tried the unistrut deal. But,as the POCO is pretty bad to bend the Mineralac hanger and make the stubdown crooked,that strut idea sounds like it might be tougher for them to screw up.


Sometimes the main reason I use a little piece of thin Kindorf is because I can't get one good solid anchor in the hanger. The strut gives you at least two places to anchor to the building. Just remember to deburr the cut ends of the strut very well, because it will be exposed for all time. The POCO in my area wants at least two straps on the riser. One near the can, and one right at the sweep. This one usually gets bolted on the foundation wall.


----------

